# Dog Pacing around at night...



## dmf73 (Oct 15, 2012)

My 8 year old Border Terrier Johnny has started pacing around at night. He starts around 9pm and remains unsettled for about half an hour until he returns to his bed. He often repeats this half an hour later and then returns to bed for the night. He is fine during the day but seems a little unsettled at night. He has been fine in the house up until now s cant imagine he is unsettled where he lives.
Any clues?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Why don't you take him to the vet for a check? It could be anything; pain, anxiety, confusion....

better get him checked out.


----------



## Robbb (Apr 28, 2012)

Does this happen when you are awake and watching TV or something? (When there is something going on close to where he sleeps)


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you put the heating on..............


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

If this has started since it has got cold, it could be that he is just chilly. As dogs get older they feel the cold more, maybe get him a jumper?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

dmf73 said:


> My 8 year old Border Terrier Johnny has started pacing around at night. He starts around 9pm and remains unsettled for about half an hour until he returns to his bed. He often repeats this half an hour later and then returns to bed for the night. He is fine during the day but seems a little unsettled at night. He has been fine in the house up until now s cant imagine he is unsettled where he lives.
> Any clues?


Although its still early on, have you got anything like foxes badgers or similar that could be getting in the garden on just passing through if your gardens a fox run. I had regular problems with a fox for awhile and this lot knew instinctively when it was about even though there was no way they could see it.

Have you noticed anything else apart from the more active at night like sleeping in the day more, not being so responsive to his name or commands,
barking more at seemingly nothing, generally being confused, or standing and staring, Maybe wanting to go in the garden and then looking like he is wondering while he is out there? Although he is still relatively young especially for a smaller breed, older dogs can get confusion reffered to as Cognitive dysfunction syndrome they be come confused like old people and often active and pacing at night and not settling and sleeping more in the day is one of the earlier signs, there are things you can get to help like Aktivait and also veterinary medicines though that can stop it should it be that. He is a bit on the young side though perhaps and it is probably more likely something is disturbing him.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Have you heard any fireworks recently? We've had some go off in the distance and you can hardly hear them but the dogs started pacing and are now cautious about going out to pee after dark, even whèn none are going off. 

Dogs hearing is much more acute than ours and he may have heard something that you can't. Def have him vet checked too - just in case.


----------



## dmf73 (Oct 15, 2012)

We have just started having the heating on...

I cant imagine it is a fox thing given that he has only just statred doing it and has not done it before - maybe it is an age thing...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

dmf73 said:


> We have just started having the heating on...
> 
> I cant imagine it is a fox thing given that he has only just statred doing it and has not done it before - maybe it is an age thing...


The reason I asked about the heating is that at this time of year, owners often observe changes in behaviour and it is often linked to the thermostat regulated heating coming on at particular times of the day. As the dog has not been exposed to all that racket (remember dogs can hear the noise fluorescent tubes make etc) it something new and disturbing for them.

Also, dogs have a natural diurnal rhythm which is why certain behaviours are more likely in the evening than during the day.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

- the thermostat switching on & off / the circulating fan, ditto.

- "Sundowning", also associated with the aforementioned k9 Cognitive Syndrome [confusion, 
doesn't recognize familiar persons or landmarks, night-time wandering & restlessness, sometimes 
lapses of urinary or bowel continence, etc]. Medication can often address this very helpfully.

- VISION: if his eyesight is failing, *dim light* will be when it first manifests, & he will be 
upset by his own inability to see & navigate easily. If this is cataracts, it can be fixed via surgery; 
if his retina is failing, there are some meds that can slow the progress. A vet opthalmologist is best - 
ask Ur GP-vet if he needs a referral.

- Trespassers outside [game animals, the neighbor's cat, fox, etc], a CHANGE in the neighbors' 
schedules? [new job, changed shift...], an infant crying in the nearby house, etc, all those 'noises off' 
can upset dogs. If the changes are permanent, they usually re-accustom to them, & the upset is 
temporary. Hopefully if that's the case, he gets over it speedily & simply.

- FIREWORKS are usually short-lived, but some folks use them for weeks, so that can be 
an ongoing issue.


----------

